# Questions for Body Builders-- Please help a college girl out!



## mkt450 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey everyone,

So I know you all are busy with everything, but I am doing some research on body builders segment for my college final project at USC
and if any of you could help out with doing this short survey, I would really be grateful. It is not very long-- I promise!

Thank you so much,

Emilee


https://usc.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_cx87sAAEgRYHKQt


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 20, 2014)

Took the survey. Seems like it is meant to help you figure out the market with a specific protein bar. 

In my opinion 18 gram of fiber is pretty unnecessary.  But, it seems like a viable replacement for a fiber one bar for someone that wants extra protein as well. 

My .02


----------



## Joliver (Apr 20, 2014)

Will do.  Tell Dr. Ulkumen i said "hello."


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 20, 2014)

Scam link to get info?
Very suspect


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 20, 2014)

Done. Post pics of said college girl.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 20, 2014)

well ill never get those 2 minutes back x2 on the pics


----------



## Joliver (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, if you answered "none of the above" it was the only question to answer after the gender question.  But then again "performance" was not an option.


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 20, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Done. Post pics of said college girl.



YeSir;
OP you need to have an obscene pair of glasses on and must show *AT MINIMUM* some under boobage..I need that placebo effect


----------

